# Floor drain question



## Indy_Storm (Feb 7, 2008)

I have air coming up in a bathroom floor drain. It is a commerical building. It is stinking up the bathroom pretty bad. There is a men's bathroom right next to it and nothing is coming up from that drain. Could anybody tell me why this is happening? What can I do to fix this? Thanks for any help


----------



## Ron The Plumber (Oct 10, 2006)

Hay Handyman,

Call a plumber, he will know what is wrong.


----------



## Indy_Storm (Feb 7, 2008)

Yea, thanks for the advice. Is that what this thread is for? For you to tell me to call a plumber? I was looking for some information, so if you don't have any don't reply.


----------



## Ron The Plumber (Oct 10, 2006)

Post your question on the DIY Chatroom here http://www.diychatroom.com/forumdisplay.php?f=7 and I'll be happy to help you, we try to keep this forum free of diy questions.


----------



## Indy_Storm (Feb 7, 2008)

I'm not even going to get into this with you Ron. Just stay off my thread and let somebody answer the question. Thank you


----------



## thom (Nov 3, 2006)

pour water into the drain, enough to fill the trap (about a quart). If that doesn't do it, you have no trap and need a plumber. 

This is a common problem. Floor drain traps dry out and then stink. The exhaust fan in the bathroom is the cause. 

If the door seals well, the fan will draw until there is enough vacuum to draw air through the trap. The trap will dry out quickly from evaporation as the air draws through the water in the trap. If this is the issue, a method must be provided to allow make up air for the air exhausted.

It's also possible that the drain just doesn't get water added so it will dry out over time. Adding a quart of water every week should fix it.


----------



## Ron The Plumber (Oct 10, 2006)

thom said:


> It's also possible that the drain just doesn't get water added so it will dry out over time. Adding a quart of water every week should fix it.



Good guess on how to fix it, but that not how to fix it correctly.

Nice try.


----------



## Ed the Roofer (Dec 12, 2006)

Thanks for posting on ContractorTalk.com. The Moderators of this forum would prefer if you post Do It Yourself related topics on our sister site www.DIYChatroom.com 

ContractorTalk.com is designed for professional contractor's to discuss issues and topics related to the construction and remodeling industries. Many of our professional contractors are also members at DIYChatroom.com and are looking forward to assist you with your needs.

Please take a moment to post your question at www.DIYChatroom.com If your not already a member of DIYChatroom.com you can sign up for a free account by going to http://www.diychatroom.com/register.php/

We apologize for any inconvenience that this may have caused. This thread has been closed.


----------

